# I have a question about a savage 30-30



## kstone1020 (May 5, 2011)

What can anyone tell me about a savage model 325-B 30-30cal. Ser. # isnt on the gun? 
I only own one savage model 99, and this one fell into my lap (or you could say gun safe).
any and all information would be appreciated.

Thanks in advanced,

Ken Stonehouse

My computer is having problems downloading photos, I can email them to whoever wishes to look at them


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is a link to some info on your rifle: http://www.wisnersinc.com/additional_in ... ge_340.htm

If you reload, you can use pointed bullets and get a bit better performance than .30/30 flat point bullets.

I should be a fun rifle.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have similar savage and matching "coast to coast" rifle in 222 rem. Neat little guns.

Drawbacks - take a sidemount to put a scope on. Very sensitive to forearm pressure, but seem to need some to shoot well.

Plus's - accurate, cheap, neat, light handling rifles.

I would think the 30-30 would be a nice caliber in them, low pressure, with the detactible box magazine some 125gr NBT's or similar would make some cool shooting 30-30 deer or other critter medicine.


----------

